# Blurry Email Photos



## marymoriah (Aug 28, 2020)

When I send photo attachments from my iPhone via Gmail, they arrive blurry. Why is this?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

It's your phone company. They compress the pix so they come out the other end as you describe.


----------

